# Help!!! Back flushing



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

I've just tried back flushing my Gaggia Evolution. Now I cant get the portafilter back off the machine.

I have tried letting the pressure out the steam wand and left it to cool down a bit but I can't get it off.

I have just read that it has a spring valve not a solenoid and that maybe I wasn't supposed to back flush anyway.

HELP!!!


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

You are not supposed to "Backflush" any domestic Gaggia machine iianm.

Eventually, the temp will fall and the pressure will pass, allowing you to open it up.


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> You are not supposed to "Backflush" any domestic Gaggia machine iianm.
> Eventually, the temp will fall and the pressure will pass, allowing you to open it up.


Thank you. That is a relief and lesson learnt. I'll have some filter coffee while I wait a few hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You *MUST* backflush any machine so equipped with a 3-way solenoid valve, or E61 group. If you don't, please never invite me for a coffee at your place.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

fly3k said:


> Thank you. That is a relief and lesson learnt. I'll have some filter coffee while I wait a few hours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No probs.

Hope it relaxes quickly enough 

If you did "backflush" (Eurgh) the evolution with degreaser/descaler in the portafilter, make sure to give it a good flush through so that those chemicals which have found their way back into the boiler don't stay there and cause problems in the future 👍


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You *MUST* backflush any machine so equipped with a 3-way solenoid valve, or E61 group. If you don't, please never invite me for a coffee at your place.


I think that's the problem. Although a 58mm grouphead there is a mushroom spring valve instead of the solenoid valve that the classic has.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> No probs.
> Hope it relaxes quickly enough
> If you did "backflush" (Eurgh) the evolution with degreaser/descaler in the portafilter, make sure to give it a good flush through so that those chemicals which have found their way back into the boiler don't stay there and cause problems in the future


It was puly caff that I used. I'll stick to using it to soak the baskets etc to stop any oil build up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I use pulycaf I think most of us do.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

For the Gaggia, perhaps stick with Gaggias own?

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/266061


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It still needs. a good flush after with copious water


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

El carajillo said:


> It still needs. a good flush after with copious water


 If it ever comes off 

I'm giving it till 5pm before I try making a hole in the blanking plate through the spout hole with my dremel.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

fly3k said:


> If it ever comes off
> 
> I'm giving it till 5pm before I try making a hole in the blanking plate through the spout hole with my dremel.


 Well, your group head valve is a-ok huh!


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Well, your group head valve is a-ok huh!


I did only replace it last week.

I figured the other way would be taking the boiler apart and finding something to push down on the spring to release the pressure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

fly3k said:


> I did only replace it last week.
> 
> I figured the other way would be taking the boiler apart and finding something to push down on the spring to release the pressure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Perhaps try to blip the pump, which will push the valve down and turn the handle as you do it?

I dunno. I am wondering of the gassing of the cafiza has ramped up the pressure in the void quite a bit?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The pressure is trapped between the valve and the brew head, if it has not eased by now leaving it until 5 pm will not make much / any difference. Did you use a blanking disc OR a blind basket ?

I think your only options are to make a hole in the disc / basket OR hold the machine firmly with your arm and

slowly / gently try to release the PF CAREFULLY and be ready for a spray of water (may be a bit of a bang)

Hold the PF very firmly


----------



## fly3k (Jun 20, 2020)

I've got it off. I ended up taking the boiler apart and got something down the hole the push the spring. A little pressure and it was like I had won the Grand Prix!!!!

Anyway with the pressure released the portafilter came away and I've put it back together and given it a good flush through.

Thanks to all for the input and hopefully this post will be a warning and a solution to others


----------

